# Hep A/B vaccines



## Colliemom (May 18, 2010)

I am posting this for a co-worker, thanks for the help!

When a provider does a hepatitis injection, for Hep A vaccine, we use the 90632. (adult dosage)  Occassionally the provider needs to use 4 vials.  How are you/how would you bill for the injection of 4 vials?

Are you also billing the 90471 along with the 90632?


----------



## Colliemom (May 19, 2010)

does anyone bill for these vaccinations?


----------



## Donna SanGiovanni (May 24, 2010)

*Injections*

Use Administration codes 90471-90472 

Hepatitis A  90632

Hepatitis B   90746

Hepatitis A&B (Twinex?) 90636


----------



## Colliemom (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Donna,

But we are wondering how should be indicating that multiple vials are being used. (2-4)  Do you indicate 4 under units?  Or are you only allowed to bill for one vial?  (We were using the pediatric doses for our adult patients and had to use multiple doses.)


----------



## efennell (Mar 25, 2020)

Does anyone know how to bill the MCR administration code of Hep A? - Coding book shows G0008 for influenza, G0009 for Pneumonia & G0010 for Hep B but nothing for Hep A. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## muhammadimran (Mar 25, 2020)

Colliemom said:


> does anyone bill for these vaccinations?



Hepatitis A 90632 + 90471 for Admin

Hepatitis B 90746 + 90471 for Commercial payers for Admin and for Medicare G0010

Hepatitis A&B (Twinex?) 90636  + 90471 for commerical payers, Medicare do not pay for Twinrex. 

Lets say if you are giving multiple vaccines at the same time of visit then use 90471 + 90472 and for 3rd vaccine you can use additional units with 90472.

Hope it makes sense and help you.

Kind Regards,
Muhammad


----------

